# Solar Hot Water Vacuum Heater Experience?



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Has anyone used or known of the vacuum solar hot water heaters where there is a hot water tank at the top of an array of vacuum tubes with a non-freezing fluid like this picture?
Experiences?
Pros?
Cons?

I have the opportunity to get some on salvage.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...surized-solar-water_1086140882/showimage.html


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I have an older Heathkit set of plans for this system. Seems logical, and if you can get a deal, I'd go for it...as long as you have the exposure.
Saving the plans for when I can find the materials at a decent price.
If needed, I can lend you the stats and plans.

Matt


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
There is a hands on review of a similar system here: http://www.homepower.com/view/?file=HP97_pg82_REview

Gary


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks! Off to read...


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You might find additional information if you also search with the terms "thermosiphon hot water".

I want to install something similar that passes a water coil through my woodstove to heat the water that way.


----------

